# en/a + país/ciudad - en/à /au + pays/ville



## Lij_klown

Bonjour a tous!

Tengo una pregunta con respecto al uso de "en" y de "à". ¿Cúando debe usarse cada una?

Por ejemplo: J'habite *en* France
Je vais *à* Paris

¿Porqué en la primera se usa *en* y en la segunda *à*?

Hasta pronto


----------



## pixma

Ante países y regiones con nombre femenino se utiliza "*en*" (en France, en Belgique...) y también ante los masculinos que empiezan por vocal (en Uruguay, en Équateur...).

Con el resto se utiliza "*au*" (au Bresil, au Canada...).

Con los nombres de ciudad se utiliza siempre "*à*" (à Paris, à Madrid...).

Un saludo.


----------



## Lij_klown

Gracias Pixma,

Supongo que para los masculinos que empiezan por "h" tambien se utiliza "en"...por ejemplo: "*En* *H*ongrie".
¿correcto?

Saludos.


----------



## pixma

Lij_klown said:


> Gracias Pixma,
> 
> Supongo que para los masculinos que empiezan por "h" tambien se utiliza "en"...por ejemplo: "*En* *H*ongrie".
> ¿correcto?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pero Hongrie es femenino. La regla general es que los acabados en "-e" son femeninos (pero "le Mexique"). Por eso sí es "*en* Hongrie". Pero ojo con la "h" aspirada: por ejemplo, sería "*au* Honduras".


----------



## omep

Hola Lij klown, 


Es un poco complicado, me voy a intentar sintetizar todo eso :

- En cuanto a los nombres de ciudades, siempre se utiliza *“à”* : 
*« J’habite à Paris. » ; « Je vais à Paris »*

- En cuanto a los países o las regiones, depende del género y del número del nombre del país :
1.El nombre es femenino singular : se utiliza *“en”* :
*« J’habite ou je vais en France, en Angleterre, en Argentine. »*
   2. El nombre es masculino singular y empieza por una consonante : se utiliza *“au”* :
*« J’habite ou je vais au Pérou, au Mexique, au Portugal. »*
   3. En nombre es masculino singular y empieza por una vocal : se utiliza *“en”* :
*« J’habite ou je vais en Équateur, en Uruguay, en Angola. »*
   4. El nombre es femenino o masculino plural : se utiliza *“aux”* :
*« J’habite ou je vais aux Baléares, aux Antilles, aux Etats-Unis, aux Pays-Bas.»*


¡Y ya está! Espero que resulta un poco más claro para tí. 
Un saludo.


----------



## yeqp

salut!
je reviens à vous encore une fois: 
"ils ont visités les maisons à / dans l'Escambray."  ????
Escambray est une zone montagneuse, un lieu qui s'appelle comme ça. cual podria utilizar?  merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

Creo que es "dans":
_"...le gouvernement tente une offensive contre les positions de la guérilla *dans l'Escambray".*_


----------



## Paquita

Si dices "à l'Escambray" se entiende que es una ciudad o un país 

- à La Rochelle , à Paris, au Havre (à Le Havre)
- au Mexique, à Cuba 

- dans les Alpes, dans la Sierra Nevada, dans la Cordillère des Andes/dans les Andes


Si sigues dudando = dans le massif de l'Escambray....(ver el final del artículo = tarda varios segundos)


----------



## yeqp

MERCI, ya no me quedan dudas


----------



## Paquita

Acabo de encontrar este enlace interesante para este hilo antiguo...


----------



## Lij_klown

bonjour a tous,

Gracias por las respuestas Pixma, Omep y Paquit&. Me quedo claro,
au revoir


----------



## Akasha_vampyr

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Necesito ayuda para corregir esta frase. 

Je suis desolé; la raison de mon absence est que je n’arriverais pas en Espagne á cette heure, je suis en France maintenant et j’arriverai en Espagne jeudi prochain.

¿Qué debo poner antes de Espagne?
Gracias,


----------



## Gévy

Hola Akasha vampyr:

Lo has puesto perfecto: *cuando un país termina por la letra E lleva de preposición la que empieza por la letra E.*  (salvo muy pocas excepciones, como le Mexique, le Zaïre, le Cambodge, le Mozambique... [que son masculinos a pesar de la E final]. Todos los países femeninos van con EN)

En Espagne
En France
En Italie

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Akasha_vampyr

Gracias!


----------



## Mephistofeles

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ 

Salut mes amis

Quisiera saber cuál es el criterio para usar estas tres preposiciones, es decir, en que casos se utiliza cada una o cual es la diferencia entre usar una u otra. Supongo que debe haber alguna regla que nos lo indique. Por ejejmplo, para decir "Yo trabajo en Francia" ¿puedo usar "à" al igual que "en"?

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mephistofeles said:


> Salut mes amies  Yo, soy hombre.
> 
> Quisiera saber cuál es el criterio para usar estas tres preposiciones, es decir, en que casos se utiliza cada una o cual es la diferencia entre usar una u otra. Supongo que debe haber alguna regla que nos lo indique. Por ejejmplo, para decir "Yo trabajo en Francia" ¿puedo usar "à" al igual que "en"?
> 
> Merci Beaucoup


 
Hum, son tres preguntas.
Yo trabajo en Francia = Je travaille EN France.
Yo trabajo en París = Je travaille À Paris.
Otras te dirán la regla.


----------



## Mephistofeles

Muchas gracias a todos son de gran ayuda y una gran disculpa por esa "e"



Mephistofeles said:


> Salut mes amies


 
Merci mes amis


----------



## elmg

Bonjour.

Je ne sais pas si je dois utiliser "en" ou "au" avec Danemark. 
J'ai besoin de votre aide. 

Merci.


----------



## yumarco

« au Danemark ».


----------



## elmg

Merci Yumarco.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​​
Hola!
Estoy intentando escribir un texto sobre las maravillas naturales de la Argentina y quisiera saber cuál es la preposición correcta (o las preposiciones correctas) para hablar sobre una península. 
Mi frase es así: 
"Les passionnés de la nature pourront admirer la baleine franche australe dans / à / sur la Péninsule de Valdés, en (dans la?) Patagonie."
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Tratándose de ballenas diría "dans la péninsule.." y reservaría "sur" para hablar de pingüinos u ovejas que están en la misma superficie terrestre. Descartaría "à".

Espera confirmación, es puramente subjetivo. Para mí, "dans" puede referirse tanto a las ballenas como a la gente que las observa desde la tierra firme; "sur" se refiere más bien al lugar donde viven.

Diría: "en Patagonie" , como para Francia "en Alsace, en Bretagne".
Pero dirás "dans la Patagonie occidentale" si es definida.

Ambas expresiones son válidas: je passe mes vacances en Patagonie /dans la Patagonie.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci beaucoup, c'est très clair maintenant!


----------



## axieruz

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos.

A ver si me podéis ayudar. Tengo una duda sobre la traducción de la preposición "en" cuando acompaña a nombres de países. Mi frase es la siguiente: "Las actividades se desarrollarán con la colaboración de diferentes entidades en Inglaterra, España y Marruecos." (se especifica el lugar donde se encuentran las entidades colaboradoras)
Mi traducción sería: "Les activités se développeront avec la collaboration des différents organismes en Angleterre, Espagne et au Maroc". Cambio _*en*_ por _*au*_ cuando me refiero a Maroc porque me suena mejor y por el sentido ése de masculino/femenino de los países.
Espero vuestras sugerencias. Gracias a todos por adelantado.


----------



## Laodi

Hola,

para países se usan las siguientes preposiciones:

"au" si es masculino
"en" si es femenino
"aux" si es plural

En este caso, "en Angleterre" y "au Maroc".


----------



## axieruz

Eso me parecía, pero ante la duda...
Muchas gracias.


----------



## galene

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
*T*engo dudas con au, à la, para los países, especialemente con Panamá

*E*n español dice así: "el Presidente de la compañía ha viajado a Panamá, Guatemala, Costa Rica y Perú", .....

*Y*o traduje: 
*le Président d’ ATOX a voyagé au Panamá, au Guatemala, en Costa Rica, et au Pérou. *

*¿Q*ué os parece?, está bien así?

*E*s sencillo, *¡*pero tengo dudas!

*¡¡¡¡G*racias!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Galene:

Lee este hilo desde el principio y verás cuáles son las reglas que tienes que aplicar. Si el país no termina por E, el país es masculino, y si además empieza por consonante entonces tienes que usar AU.

Au Panama, au Costa Rica...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## galene

muchas gracias! está muy claro así!


----------

